# Modified USA 60 foot boxcar -1970s



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

What do PRR fans and NYC fans hate equally?

PC of course......but I happened to grow up during the PC and have always liked it.

Soooo, I modified a USA Trains undecorated 60' single door boxcar and made this "door and a half" car.
I scratchbuilt the doors and added the new door tracks.
Other modifications were to reshape the lower sill and make my own stirrup steps.

Another new thing (at least for me) was to use Scalecoat II spray paint. It was easy and left a beautiful smooth glossy surface. I may start using this paint from now on. I sprayed it right over the bare (undecorated) plastic.

Here she is....enjoy!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

That door and half boxcar model was one of my first HO scale models I got. And in PC too! 

Long live the PC... Is the half door a cut down USA door, or did you build and cast it? 


Craig


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Craig, 

Scratch'n'cast both doors since the USA door is the Youngstown/Camel design and these are the Pullman Standard type.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great! I'll take 2.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking car. Always nice to see some one modeling something else. I remember back when the merger took place. Later RJD


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Up unitl recently there were a few OLD PC box cars sitting around for cold stoarge. One at a local hardware store and another at an energy supply place. Both have been cut up fro scrap and disposed of. Some of my earliest childhood memories of trains come from that era. 

I sent the PCRHS a note about getting some paint...have yet to hear back from them? 

Great stuff Brian! Inspiring! 

Chas


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

Chas, don't be impatient, they are just a volunteer organization, they'll get back to you I'm sure. I had a very good experience with them.


----------



## Gravy Train (Mar 6, 2011)

Brian:
Very nice! The color looks great too!


----------

